# colorado light enthusiast meet up Nov 28



## FireMedic4Christ

Just a reminder that the November meet up in Denver is Saturday, November 28 from 9 to 5 at the South Metro Fire Rescue Authority Administration Building located at 9195 East Mineral Avenue in Centennial, CO 80112. Everyone welcome, bring your questions and projects to show off or get help with. It is the weekend after Thanksgiving, so please post if you will be attending. It will help encourage others if they know they will not be alone.


----------



## JustJimAZ

light enthusiast?


----------

